# Article: Get right with Google



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I thought this was a very interesting article.

http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fsb/fsb_archive/2006/09/01/8384907/

_"How smart entrepreneurs are dealing with the online Goliath that can make a small business -- or break it."_


----------



## bac (Jun 19, 2006)

ThanX for posting. It's an excellent read!  

... Brad


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for that Jasonda, very interesting!


----------



## granbury (Sep 28, 2006)

really interesting stuff.


----------

